# Nationality



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I was looking at some of my pictures of myself and I was wondering about this. If all you knew about me was my face, what nationality would you say i was?


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

I would probably guess Romanian b/c you somewhat resemble a Romanian I know.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Irish/ Scottish


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My first guess would be that you are from one of the nordic countries.. second guess would be anglo. xD


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

nallyha said:


> Irish/ Scottish


Yea, that's what I would of guessed as well.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Eastern European/Russian


----------



## Abschaum (Dec 12, 2009)

Eastern European/Russian


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

nallyha said:


> Irish/ Scottish


I agree. Somewhere around eastern Europe, leaning towards Scottish.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Welsh, for sure.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> I agree. Somewhere around eastern Europe, leaning towards Scottish.


Scotland is western Europe










Eastern Europe is the other way.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Graice said:


> Eastern Europe is the other way.


 
I'm guessing something East of Germany...are you going to tell us??


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do have some recent Irish ancestry and more distant Scottish ancestry, with two unknown maternal great great grandfathers. Most of my recent ancestry is English.

Interesting how a lot of people think I look Eastern European.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Swedish. :tongue: I think it's the blue eyes and fair skin.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Promethea said:


> My first guess would be that you are from one of the nordic countries.. second guess would be anglo. xD





inebriato said:


> Swedish. :tongue: I think it's the blue eyes and fair skin.



Nordic people, especially swedes, have sharper features.


----------



## Nog (May 26, 2010)

Mikbert said:


> Nordic people, especially swedes, have sharper features.


Knowing several I can politely disagree with this. And looking at the pictures of bands from cd covers. Some of them really don't fit into the stereotype at all. But then I haven't visited Scandinavia so........


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

You don't look Eastern European at all. Slavs have very sharp facial features.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

You look Germanic; mainly because of your nose. If not, then I'd say northeastern European.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting...I had several half Russian cousins and worked with a Romanian lady (and met her family), my daughters best friend at daycare's familiy had immigrated from Romanian...they all had a similar appearance to skycloud86. That is why I guessed what I did, I suppose :wink: Just goes to show, you never know!


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd say Irish. But I see where people are getting Eastern European. You have very distinct bone structure, not in a "classic" way that might appear English, but more angular and unusual, a more Slavic quality. Your nose/eye colour strikes me as Irish though.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't really see the angular bones myself, but I am overweight.


----------

